# 2019 Halloween Card Exchange



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

There’s a card exchange? Cool! Are these store bought cards or handmade?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

You can send any kind of card you want. Usually we sign up in August. The send the cards out in October.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ohhh fun!


----------



## HunterBorton (Aug 8, 2019)

I would love to participate in this! How do we sign up?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

HunterBorton said:


> I would love to participate in this! How do we sign up?


Generally you just private message, with your address, those who have responded in this spread stating that they want to participate. It's very informal and lots of fun. Some folk get really creative and hand-make the cards they send out while others purchase them. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Tyleete (Jun 28, 2012)

Who do we PM with the info? I periodically create and send hand made cards as is to a few people. A Halloween inspired one could be fun!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK Well I guess we can start now. I will try PMing and get address started. You just contact anyone in this thread and ask if they want to exchange address. They you can either leave yours with them now or after they contact you back


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am really dragging this year as well....any hoo... I am up for another year of the card exchange. I am good for 25 and can do from anywhere.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't believe its already that time of year! Would love to exchange cards, no limit on how many and will exchange anywhere!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if it a little early or not guess it's in the ball park. Thank you Skullie for getting this started I was a once again a little slow to get things started. I promise to be better for the Krampus/Christmas card exchange.

For newbies and us old times this is how it's been done for years. Post you want to exchange, how many cards you are willing to send and where you are willing to send to... US only, US & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. Then send a PM (now called a conversation) to others who have posted in this thread that you'd like to exchange with them - remember to send your info on where to send your greeting. Try to get your cards in the mail 10 or so days (14 or more if going overseas) before the BIG day to ensure they arrived in time. Homemade, store brought or anything inbetween work we just love to get Halloween greetings. Not a requirement but fun- post photos of your cards so we can all enjoy them. And remember to send a PM or post a note of some kind in the thread that your card arrived. 

Please if you say you are going to exchange PLEASE follow through. Yes things happen, life can get in the way, sometimes the USPS loses things or sends them back for silly things like not enough postage. All understandable just let the person you are exchanging with know something happened. Don't leave them hanging waiting and waiting to hear from you. Almost nothing sadder then waiting for a Halloween greeting that never comes. It's worse then getting a rock in your Trick or Treat sack.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

So true Stinkerbell! The card exchange is something I look forward to the most!! I am game for 20-25 cards (mine are always store bought, for those that are worried that you aren't creative enough to make your own cards) but I try to do some fun lettering to make it a bit more personal. Feel free to message me and we can trade info


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

Skullie said:


> Hay All,
> 
> I am really dragging here. Can't get into anything yet. This is very Odd. Please Let me know when the Card Exchange starts for 2019.. I want to pull myself up for it.
> 
> ...


This is cool, i would love to be apart of this


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in. I can send anywhere and I can do 20.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

I’d love to exchange cards! Message me! This is one of my favorite parts of Halloween! I always look forward to receiving & sending cards! 

Thank You!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I’m in for 20 or so cards. Let’s stay within the United States since this is my first time participating. More than likely they will be store bought; I hope that’s okay with you all.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay fellow card ex changers,

I guess i jumped the gun. I was tryng so hard to get into the mood. I just jumped on it hoping for something. Thanks everyone. Im in for 30 this year all over he world. Come on Halloween feelings.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in for 20 worldwide. PM me for the deets!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

What the halloween, im in. Since this would be my first card exchange, i think my limit would be 5. Gives me a chance to get the creativity going on cards. Umm as for where, anywhere is fine with me.

*Edit: Sorry Haunters I'm all full on the card exchange.*


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!!! Got lots of cards and Halloween stamps to send near and across the pond 
No limit


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in!! I will do 30-40 cards. I've been doing the card exchange for so long, I probably have around 400+ cards


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

hallowmas said:


> Yay !!!! Got lots of cards and Halloween stamps to send near and across the pond
> No limit


Oh I didn't know the stamps were out already! I see a trip to the post office in my future.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

DUH I forget to say I'm in. Unlimited at this time and will send anywhere. So PM me


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive never made cards but I'm going to look into it and see if I can make something presentable enough to send. If not I may join anyway and send bought cards.


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh my gosh! What a great idea! Can anybody join in? I would love to if that’s an option. How do I register? I love this idea!!!


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

OK I just read all of the posts and I get it now, I think LOL. I am good for 20 or so cards. And I am game to send them anywhere. This is my first Halloween card exchange so I am super excited I don’t want to commit to too much and disappoint LOL. Thanks for letting me be a part of this!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 7, 2019)

This is my first time participating on this forum, so I would like to limit to 10 cards/postcards worldwide. Some handmade and some store bought. Thanks, I'm looking forward to this. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

Count me in and let the card exchange begin!!!! No limit.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Im also a bit confused when someone says..20 cards or 10 cards how do you know when they have reached their limit so you dont contact them?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Usually people update their posts to reflect that they've met their limit.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in again! I'll send anywhere with no limit. I'll start sending out / answering "conversations' later tonight, since when you're at work they have this crazy idea that you're supposed to WORK! Who knew!


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

LOL IKR - we must work to support our Hallo-habits! Looking forward to your addy so that I can start sending cards in September! SO EXCITED! This should be fun!


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm in for 20 cards or so - I can send anywhere! FUN! Super excited - I have never done this!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Momof2! said:


> Im also a bit confused when someone says..20 cards or 10 cards how do you know when they have reached their limit so you dont contact them?


Easy to get confused on this part. Once you reach your limit for the number of cards you want to send simply post a note here in the thread that you have reached your limit. If anyone sends you a PM - conversation - wanting to exchange with you after you reached your limit simply say your sorry but you reached your limit. 

Back in the old days when I was a newbie to the card exchanges some of those sending unlimited numbers of cards had lists over 70. WOW. These days it's been far few. Last year my unlimited list was just over 40.


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

This is so fun and loving that I get to share my fave obsession with so many other enthusiasts!!! You’re right about working to support our “Hallowhabit” lol. I have a big party to budget for annually so I guess I should get back to the grind. Happy haunting all!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So do most people make the cards? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

People do both, I almost want to say it's about 50/50. It might be slightly more homemade, but I assure you all cards are enjoyed.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I usually do store bought, but I love getting all the cards no matter if they are home made or store bought. I like hanging them in my living room and showing them off.


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

I’m a scrapbooked so I should be doing homemade but I haven’t scrapped in a while. This year I’ll do store bought so I’m on it but I’ll start getting creative with it next year or the year after. You can always add stickers and things to store bought cards. I think just getting something and will be enjoyed by everyone and sharing the fun.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone that creates your own cards, what software do yall use?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm an old fart LOL I still use a no longer supported MS Digital Image program from the 1880's. My son use to try to get me into photoshop but I just couldn't get my head wrapped around it. I'm going to be at a real loss when this computer dies and I have to upgrade.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Like Nicolite posted cards are pretty equal between store and home made. A lot of the store ones become semi-homemade with enhancements of all kinds. And you don't have to wait till next year to get creative on your next set of cards. We do card exchanges all year round. - Krampus/ Christmas in Dec. Vampy / Bloody Valentines in Feb. Walpurgis/ Beltane/ Witch's Night in April (halfway to Halloween). Lastly Red, White and Dead for July 4th. Most of these are much smaller then the BIG Halloween exchange but just as much fun to do and give us a reason to check in here in the "off seaason".



moongirl1973 said:


> I’m a scrapbooked so I should be doing homemade but I haven’t scrapped in a while. This year I’ll do store bought so I’m on it but I’ll start getting creative with it next year or the year after. You can always add stickers and things to store bought cards. I think just getting something and will be enjoyed by everyone and sharing the fun.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

deathrisesagain said:


> Anyone that creates your own cards, what software do yall use?


Software?? Why didn’t I think of that?? I was thinking about me sitting at a table with a bunch of blank cards, some paint and paint brushes, and no talent to speak of. Printable cards, I can do!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Im def In..i participated last year and it was so much fun..i really like everyones taste..especially the international ones...plz..count me in!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohhh but Momof 2 hand painted would be sooooo cool. One would think after 4 years of art classes I'd do something like that but never like what I do.

Oh I just thought you could get those 2 kids of yours to paint for you.... How cute would that be and each on different from the next.



Momof2! said:


> Software?? Why didn’t I think of that?? I was thinking about me sitting at a table with a bunch of blank cards, some paint and paint brushes, and no talent to speak of. Printable cards, I can do!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ohhh but Momof 2 hand painted would be sooooo cool. One would think after 4 years of art classes I'd do something like that but never like what I do.
> 
> Oh I just thought you could get those 2 kids of yours to paint for you.... How cute would that be and each on different from the next.


Well my “kids” are now 20 and 12. I started using that name years ago. The 20 year old is out on her own with 20 students to make things for all the time so I doubt she would be interested. The 12 year old is too busy doing her nails or hair to help with with a project.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> Anyone that creates your own cards, what software do yall use?


I don't use any software. The only thing I do on computer is maybe look for a specific image to print out to use. I just buy a set of blank cards and envelopes and decorate using scrapbooking supplies, stickers, washi tape, etc. Have fun with it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I never used soft ware when I made my own...i just used scrapbook supplies and my imagination. But will admit Pinterest helped with that!! Then I got so busy with the reapers I did store bought...haven't done this at all for a while...need to think about it again


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Time already?! I'm in of course -- no limit on cards for me, and I can send anywhere (international). I look forward to everyone's cards this year  message me if you want to exchange!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I can’t remember if I ever officially said I was in, but I’m in for maybe 15 to start. I would rather send to the US. Thanks! Can’t wait!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm extending my offer to unlimited worldwide. Hit me up!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 7, 2019)

This is my first card swap on this forum (I swap a lot on some others). Is it ok to include little flat goodies in the cards such as teabags, stickers etc. or would people prefer not to receive them?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Many of us include little swag items in our cards. Bookmarks, ornaments, I've even done seed packets for the spring card exchanges. Not a requirement it's as always up to the sender if they want to include a little something. 



lorizav said:


> This is my first card swap on this forum (I swap a lot on some others). Is it ok to include little flat goodies in the cards such as teabags, stickers etc. or would people prefer not to receive them?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Many of us include little swag items in our cards. Bookmarks, ornaments, I've even done seed packets for the spring card exchanges. Not a requirement it's as always up to the sender if they want to include a little something.


Oh that sounds fun. I wouldn’t have thought of that!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’m in. No limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I am starting to get excited!! I am starting to come up with a card in my head. I have even started cutting things up to make a


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm an old fart LOL I still use a no longer supported MS Digital Image program from the 1880's. My son use to try to get me into photoshop but I just couldn't get my head wrapped around it. I'm going to be at a real loss when this computer dies and I have to upgrade.


I installed Photoshop on our business computer in hopes that I’d use it for some pretty cool promotional flyers, but alas, never have had time to mess with it either.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay! All the newbies 
Don’t forget the new Halloween stamps come out in September!!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 7, 2019)

lorizav said:


> This is my first time participating on this forum, so I would like to limit to 10 cards/postcards worldwide. Some handmade and some store bought. Thanks, I'm looking forward to this. Feel free to PM me.


I've reached my sending limit, Thanks so much everyone. Now to plot...


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Last year was my first year and it was a blast! My office door was covered with Halloween cards! Sign me up for 2019. I will respond anywhere and unlimited.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh my - glad I saw this - was wrapped up in the reaper!! 

I'm defo in - i really really love getting my crafty head on and thinking of something new each time a card swap comes up!

So message me - I'm in the UK - will send absolutely anywhere in the world. No limit at the moment  

Ideally would like to know addresses by 12th October please so I can get to post office and across the pond in time!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I can do unlimited and over the pond. I will start pm-ing. If I miss you contact me


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'm up to five now. Will send pm to everyone when munchkin goes back to school. Those of you whom I've traded with before might notice that I've requested that cards be addressed to the entire family as opposed to just me and the munchkin like last year. I think hubby was a little disappointed that he wasn't included as he's as excited as we are about getting cards.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I think I'm up to five now. Will send pm to everyone when munchkin goes back to school. Those of you whom I've traded with before might notice that I've requested that cards be addressed to the entire family as opposed to just me and the munchkin like last year. I think hubby was a little disappointed that he wasn't included as he's as excited as we are about getting cards.


LOL those poor disappointed hubbys or is it hubbies. Yes we need to include them when requested.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm game!!! Any where....probably no limit!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’ve already gotten started. I decided to buy cards since I haven’t ever made cards and there was a variety of really neat ones at the store. I think I’ll stick some little things in with them.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, Here are all the people I have so far. Let me know if I missed any one.
X Pired, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, Hallowmas,
Bobbiejo (Hold for Ad) , A little Bit Scary, Halloweeeiner,
Lukewa,  Momof2 , Hosteswiththemostess,
Nicolite3, Lady Frog, Lorizav,
Spookybella 977, Deathriseagain , Moongirl1973,
Woodward 55, Lisa 48317 , LLR,
HalloGeekHalfric , Lizzyborden, Shadow Panther,
Spooky Spoof
Im at 22. I can go a few more.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I still have room for another 10 more if you are located in the United States. 

BTW, I’m currently house hunting, so those of you I’m exchanging with will get an address for me later in September.


----------



## PapaLegba (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm new to this but game- in for 20 cards anywhere.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Skullie..you forgot me!!


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd love to join in if possible?
I can do 5 cards for people in the USA and 2 cards for people outside of the US.
I might add more spots later depending on ability. 
I will be adding a little something inside my cards and they most likely will be store bought cards. I will also be sending out on the 1st of October.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm so excited. I loved doing this last year.
I can do 20 in the USA and 5 outside of the US.
Now to get going on my ideas.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

My list is full now! Now to get to work lol..I'll probably send out my cards around the middle to the end of September.


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a few more spots open if anyone is interested ^.^


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’ll probably be sending mine late September or early October.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have room so message me. Mine cards won't go out till mid Oct.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, I am over my limit but I have to draw the line. I am now at my Max Max of 28.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m also at my limit..over actually.


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I still have room for 3 from the US and 2 international. Or 5 from the US if no ones international ^.^ I've decided to do 10 cards. 

I'm currently sending to Momof2!, hallowmas, d-husak, nicolita3, and Spookybella977. PM me if you wanna join my list


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, I just missed a skullie card by 2 hrs. Hers are AMAZING!! It's my own fault?. I got caught up in secret reaper & forgot to check for this thread. I don't have a clue what my design will be, but I'll think of something. I'm in, no limits, & will mail anywhere.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I may get the ones I have done and decide to do a few more. Who knows. SO fun sending cards to people that share my Halloween love. So the Halloween stamps should come out in September? I think I read that somewhere?


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> I may get the ones I have done and decide to do a few more. Who knows. SO fun sending cards to people that share my Halloween love. So the Halloween stamps should come out in September? I think I read that somewhere?


I am hoping so. I have so many halloween cards to send out from joining various swaps and exchanges. I want them all to be spookified even if I'm store buying cards lol. I got some cool ink stamps to ink the envelopes. Now I just need the Halloween stamps ^.^


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in, I can do 12 for USA, 20 for Canada.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Just an update: I’m currently at 15 cards. I can do 5-10 more within the USA.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I have everyone! This is literally one of my favorite things  I don't do homemade cards, but I try my hardest with my faux calligraphy. I'm getting better


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I’ll be preparing my cards on Labor Day weekend,
Halloween peeps across the pond I’ll be mailing them out in late September.
No limit will send anywhere.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Ah the best time of year is upon us all! I lost everything I owned from the past 34 years of collecting Halloween to a fire at my home. This exchange, I hope gets be back into the groove of things? It has been a very rough time since so much is irreplaceable and I will be starting over. I think I will be conservative with 20 cards. Talk about a year of changes folks! Let the fun begin!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

TropicalJewel said:


> Ah the best time of year is upon us all! I lost everything I owned from the past 34 years of collecting Halloween to a fire at my home. This exchange, I hope gets be back into the groove of things? It has been a very rough time since so much is irreplaceable and I will be starting over. I think I will be conservative with 20 cards. Talk about a year of changes folks! Let the fun begin!


Hi, are you doing just USA or ?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll set my limit to 5 cards. Since its my first time participating and i'd like to make homemade cards. I'm open to sending anywhere.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I can’t believe I am so late to this thread! This is one of my most loved traditions! I’m in for unlimited but I will keep it to the US only. I will get my book out and start messaging! Please message me if you want to exchange


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ok. I think I have messaged everyone (or started conversation?!?) If I missed you and you want to exchange, send me a message! I can’t wait!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I still have to come up with a design!
Hoping to find creative inspiration over the weekend.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog just ok'd my card design- me I have to let them sit and ruminate on them a bit. Like my mom I never like what I've done and keep tweaking it till I'm back where I started LOL.

Still have room so message or conversant or whatever me.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve got my cards. Mine are store bought but with additional handcrafting by me. Being that this is my first time doing something like this, better keep expectations low. ? I’m still at 15, so I’ve got room for a few more people if anyone else is interested.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The countdown to the Halloween stamps begins


----------



## PapaLegba (Aug 16, 2019)

I have my design completed (watercolor) and just need to find a good local printer. I will make 20 cards and have spots left for 3 more. people. Exciting!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still plenty of time to join in the new Halloween stamps aren't out yet. LOL


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

My favorite time of the year! I have no limits on the amount of cards I can send. I think last year I was at about 40!


Commenting now to get some interest in exchanges, but will be personally messaging a bunch to those who have already replied in the next coming days!


Hopefully this year I can do handmade, still! I’m so excited!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

hi everyone! i was so happy last year to receive halloween card so i 'm in this year again. I can make around 10-15 cards of course international. And if there is other french people here, it will be great too .


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, the Halloween card exchange is a wonderful experince. It makes picking up the mail a *lot* of fun. I am open to sending anywhere, including international. Last year I received an international Halloween card at the end of January. Somehow it had gotten delayed. The day it arrived was cold and snowy and that card gave me the warmest feeling. It made my week because of the thought behind it, the subject matter and the long distance it had traveled, sent from a like-minded soul, to arrive exactly when needed most. ? It's all good!

I have no limit on the cards I can send. I was hoping to craft them this year, we will see how it works out.


----------



## PapaLegba (Aug 16, 2019)

PapaLegba said:


> I have my design completed (watercolor) and just need to find a good local printer. I will make 20 cards and have spots left for 3 more. people. Exciting!!


I'm maxed out for this Exchange


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Please pm if we haven’t connected yet-I have plenty of room and can send anywhere


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK !!OK. I have to stop!!! I was only going to do 20 then 25 Now i have 32. where did I go wrong. Production must begin or I will run out of time. Halloween Card project. A section to each page of the card. Here I go.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow Skullie, you are putting a lot of time into your cards. I can’t wait to see them!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys. I am ready to go with my Halloween cards made and ready to mail out Oct 1st! As always this is one of my favorite traditions, so I can barely wait to start sending and receiving cards from fellow Halloween enthusiasts. I can send out 20 or so this year to anybody who'd like one. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I've reached my limit for the USA. Come on Canada doesn't anyone send cards?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm at 23 now..... No other Brits partaking in this one this year  

Going to get planning this weekend. 

Open to a couple more... ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m still at 16. ? I’m good for another 9 more if anyone has recently joined the thread. USA only for now.


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

lorizav said:


> This is my first card swap on this forum (I swap a lot on some others). Is it ok to include little flat goodies in the cards such as teabags, stickers etc. or would people prefer not to receive them?


That's a nice idea


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

I still can do a few more if you have not already send me a message so we can swap info


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back from a few people I messaged yesterday. Till then I will say I can only do 1 more card exchange this year since I drew and painted each card by hand this time (sorry my ink & watercolor sketches are what you're getting for those who already agreed to exchange this year  ). If anyone I missed would still like to exchange with me just message me.

Also just FYI my cards will be arriving in padded brown mailing envelopes because I will be sending a halloween treat inside the cards and I am hoping this will help keep it from getting damaged. I'll remind everyone again when I mail them out plus I plan on putting halloween related stickers and such on the envelope. In this day and age I don't want anyone to worry if they get something like that in their mail.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update:
Waiting to hear back from 3 people & if they respond I'm at my card exchange limit for this year.*


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

As it's cross border I'm sending out USA cards next week, just have to make sure I have enough postage.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm hope to add a little bit of British history (local to me) into mine that i send out - but i have too many haunted Inns, Castles, films studios to choose from


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m waiting to hear back from a couple people, but other than that my cards are addressed and ready to go. Just waiting on October and some Halloween stamps. Have they come out yet? Does anyone know?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Momof2! said:


> I’m waiting to hear back from a couple people, but other than that my cards are addressed and ready to go. Just waiting on October and some Halloween stamps. Have they come out yet? Does anyone know?


Still no sign of them! They have a winter berries series up already that won’t be available for another week or two, but nothing remotely Halloween. The magic stamps are also no longer available.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm waiting till the new Halloween postage stamps are available before I do anything more. But I still have room so PM err conversation me.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

So, when is too early to start mailing out things internationally? Trying to time things so that if something happens in transit and they don't get my card that I have time to make another and try to get it to them again by Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenspoopy (Sep 5, 2018)

YAY! I'm ready! I'd LOVE to exchange Halloween cards with yall!! I did this last year on here and I'm happy to say absolutely EVERYONE who I sent a card to, I received one back!!

Feel free to message me and let's exchange!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I’ll be mailing to the peeps over the pond on Friday the 13 th!
I’ve still got lots of the jacks stamps , those will be on the cards this year so I can build up a supply of the new stamps


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey folks still time to get in on the card exchange. The new Halloween stamps haven't it the PO yet.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I will be working on my cards and the extra little gift this weekend. It is all handmade so I hope everyone likes them both.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I’m an old-tuner who has risen from the online dead! Count me in for 20 anywhere in the cosmos and beyond!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello again friends, sorry I’ve been busy since my last reply, but I’ve replied back to everyone so far who was interested and also sent out a few additional messages for hopefully more exchanges!

I only have 8 right now, and I have no limit. So please message me if I haven’t gotten to you or vice versa!


I did spend the weekend stocking up on Halloween paper, stickers, stamps and fun embellishments for my cards this year!


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

My cards are almost ready! Yaaaaay!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've responded to everyone who messaged me - if not, sorry! Not intentional. Darn life happenings anyway. 
I'm still open!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I still have room for more. I’ll give it another week or two before calling it closed.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Im ready to mail..just waiting on an appropriate time.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I always do a couple of extra so I'm can handle locals up to the the week before Halloween should late comers pop in. Hoping a few of the old timers to the exchange who have yet to check in do.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I keep thinking Im done then I see more people and I second guess that. I may pick up some more cards and goodies today. If I do Ill start messing people that aremt on my list yet.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Just read on another thread here on the forum that the new Halloween stamp won't be available till Oct 11. What are they thinking waiting so long to get a holiday stamp out. GRRRR

Anyway I'll be sending out my overseas cards the first of Oct to ensure they get where they need to be. As for the rest of you locals I'm going to hold out to Oct 12 to send in the hopes I can get the new stamps. I have some of the old pumpkins but not near enough.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I just preordered the new Halloween stamps.
My cards will have the pumpkins while I build up a new supply


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Woodward55 - Thank you for the card! You are really on top of things to get your cards out in September. All the more time to enjoy them! I'm planning to send mine out around Oct 1 but might wait for the Halloween stamps to come out. Kind of depends on where I am with my other projects.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My cards are finished. They were made with lots of love late last night under the light of a full moon. For those 20 people on my list, may the card bring you a little bit of happiness this Halloween season.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I am extremely late this year, alot going on with having to put the hubbys parents in the nursing home. Could use a pick me up so if it is not too lat I would love to join in again this year. Thank you!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got an unexpected card from Woodward55! It brought a big smile to my face. I have to know though, how do your address the envelopes? Are they hand written? Printed?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow first card of the season. At first I was thinking a reaper tease but it was a great Halloween greeting from Woodward55.

Thanks for getting the party started.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The peeps over the pond your cards are flying your way 
Those in the states , will be mailed out in October


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Just found this and realized I'm late to join. Really late!  
I would still like to participate if anyone is still open. 
Thanks!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got my first card! Thank You Woodward55! I will hopefully have all mine finished this week.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok guys, I am maxed out on my cards for this year. Sorry I could only get 21 done in time. I have everything ready to go but probably won't be able to make it to the post office until next week. I will post letting those who I'm sending cards to know to start looking for them in the mail. Hope everyone likes them and that the included little surprise arrives undamaged.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m out of cards. Thank you to everyone on my list! I’ll be sending my cards out the first week in October.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello fellow Halloween kings and queens! I know it's been a while since I've been on here, but if y'all think I'm missing the exchange, think again! 

I will send anywhere with no limit!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?



I save them and usually decorate with them....some of them have even been framed...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay....so I'm still getting used to the new layout...& I think I messaged everybody's wall instead of their inbox...So check your walls y'all.....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I keep all my cards so I can look at them each year


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Hello fellow Halloween kings and queens! I know it's been a while since I've been on here, but if y'all think I'm missing the exchange, think again!
> 
> I will send anywhere with no limit!


I'm soooo happy to see you back. I was worried when you disappeared for so long. You are one of the old timers I hoped to see pop in.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Momof2! said:


> How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?


 Goodness Yes they get displayed. The Halloween one I've done it different ways over the years but they always come to any event we hold. When we used to do the theater's big Halloween thing they got put on lengths of jute to hang along the wall. At our potluck events they got stapled to ribbons and hung off my witch's potion shelves. Kinda like a witch's version of hanging Christmas cards. Last year I glued them to poster board and used them as wall art. This way others get to enjoy them.... and know I'm not the only crazy person out there. 

As for the other Holiday exchanges here they are for home display. Alas the "lesser" holidays don't have as many folks wanting to exchange so it's not a big display.

Yes I do keep them allI now have several Micheal's photo boxes filled with Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentines, Rotten Easter Eggs or Walpurgis and Red White and Dead cards. I keep thinking one day I'll do a collage of them to add to my family room... but dang things like making cards for the next holiday, visiting cemeteries, doing reaps and building Halloween props doesn't get int the way.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Momof2! said:


> How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?


I attach them together with a ring so it s goes like a book.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

frenchgirl said:


> I attach them together with a ring so it s goes like a book.


That is such a good idea!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Momof2! said:


> How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?


I put them up like I do Christmas and birthday cards. I have a folder with previous years in and like someone else I look at them each October  I want to create a special scrap book for them tho 
(sadly I keep the envelopes as well as the majority I get are from the States and have stickers or drawings on them and I can't bear to throw them away)


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm at my limit now -have a full list to keep be busy - not the Secret Reaper is done I'm going to focus on card making !!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I like to hang my cards on garland during Halloween so I can see them all season. I'll post a pic this weekend, since I received my first card this week!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I would like to exchange if it's not too late! I can do 5 cards!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

This is how I hang my cards and my first card already hanging ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Nicolita3, I love that. That's a great idea to hang them along with the spooky banner. I was planning on displaying mine like I do my Christmas cards every year. I just hang them in the doorway between my family room and dining room. I was thinking about what to do with them for next year. I am wondering if I could make some type of banner where I use the front part of the cards all cut the same with a solid orange cardstock glued to the back that is a little bigger to "frame" them. Wouldn't have to be orange. Anyway, I'm thinking on it.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Got my second card today! Love the little treats that came with it!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got another one too!! Thank you so much Lori. Loved the little goodies!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i concur,,got all my stuff ,,now just to get all my ducks in a row..lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I am in!! I will do 30-40 cards. I've been doing the card exchange for so long, I probably have around 400+ cards


i will exchange with u if u like ,,!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

lorizav said:


> This is my first time participating on this forum, so I would like to limit to 10 cards/postcards worldwide. Some handmade and some store bought. Thanks, I'm looking forward to this. Feel free to PM me.


i will exchange with u if u like!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

woodward55 said:


> Count me in and let the card exchange begin!!!! No limit.


ill exchange with u!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey all ..on top of my growing list i still have more cards to send ..if anyone else that i have not talked to already would like to exchange and will do [email protected]!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I was hoping to have my cards done by yesterday, but TS Imelda decided to flood my craft room so my cards will be a bit delayed. Just wanted to let the people I am exchanging with know that mine may be late, but they will be done.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to be sending cards in the next couple of weeks. The only for sure thing I have planned is that they will go out in blood red envelopes this year. I am kind of waiting on the new Halloween stamps from the post office. They are supposed to be released sometime around the second week of October. Seems a bit late to me but that's the postal service for ya!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I need to finish up mine. Where does the time go. Planning to send second week of Oct for U.S. and beginning of Oct. for over the pond.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

If anyone hasn’t met their limit, I would love to exchange cards! I’ll be sending later this week. Thanks!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If I haven't touched base with you and you'd like to exchange pm me-I have room yet


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I've just prepped the inner of my cards - will be sending out 1st Oct so should be plenty of time to get across the pond (and one across the channel!)
Can't wait - i've included a little blurb on local history which I hope you all like...


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Work has been crazy and I'm soo late to this party. Please add me to your card list this year!! I need a break from work and would like to start spending time on something fun like Halloween cards instead.

No limit. USA only. (Unless we've only got like one or two across the pond. I don't wanna leave them out).

Thank you and please PM away!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

darrellarose said:


> I was hoping to have my cards done by yesterday, but TS Imelda decided to flood my craft room so my cards will be a bit delayed. Just wanted to let the people I am exchanging with know that mine may be late, but they will be done.



OHHHH NOOOOO... nothing worse then a flooded craft room to a crafter... I hope the rest of home, hearth and family are OK.... no worries on delays get yourself and your home back to normal.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

First off 2 more cards arrived while I was away on a short weekend trip
Thanks go out to lorizav for the card, the fortune fish and the what I hope will be very yummy salted caramel tea. 

A BIG wow to Billy Bones once again your art has out done itself. From the envelope watermarks down to the homemade postcard inside for Ross Bay Cemetery. ( Hope you don't mind if I steal that idea from you , I've got more cemetery photos then I ever hope to use might have use some as post cards) We keep telling ourselves we'll get back up to BC to visit some cemeteries but have yet to make it. Back in 2014 we got a chance to visit the Boundary Bay Cemetery in Tswwanee and the Point Roberts cemetery in well Point Roberts, but while the only way to get to Point Roberts is by boat or through Canada I suppose that doesn't count as a Canadian cemetery.

I have our cards mostly done only thing left is a little swag and envelopes. I made extra so you late comers PM err start a conversation with me. Going for a new record of cards sent this year.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I recieved a three for one deal from Billy Bones!








I LOVE the sunset colors and the witch hat the girl is wearing. Here is the inside








Then the was a postcard from the Bates Motel!! Love it!








And then there was this awesome skellie dancing around, its blank inside, & came with it's own envelope. I'm going to be selfish & hang on to it for awhile, but I will send it lt one day and share this dudes happy afterlife celebration. Thank you Billy Bones, I hope you got my PM thank you as well, it's hard to tell with this new format.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Got my first card from Wardward55. Thanks!!! I am loving the card and the creativity and time spent on the address. I have it displayed with the card. It's just on the fridge for now but I am planning to hang the cards on some creepy appropriate fabric or ribbon. A web would be really cool. We'll see. I'm still working on the cards. Lol! I also like the banner idea.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mailed out my cards. Boy was that fun (hate my closest post office). Anyhow, people should start getting theirs from me.









If in a couple of weeks for some reason you haven't gotten mine, please message me and I will mail a replacement card.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> How does everyone display their cards? What do you do with them after Halloween?


Usually I have put them up all over my fridge.








Then when I take them down after Halloween, I save them and store them to go back and look at. I have some that I have kind of scrapbooked also.








This year though, I am going to try something different, and hang them on a lighted micro led twine string light set using clothespins. We will see how that turns out.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you AsH-1031! This is so cool,















I LOVE the leaf ornament! It also came with foam stickers!








So creative, thank you!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

darrellarose said:


> I was hoping to have my cards done by yesterday, but TS Imelda decided to flood my craft room so my cards will be a bit delayed. Just wanted to let the people I am exchanging with know that mine may be late, but they will be done.





darrellarose said:


> I was hoping to have my cards done by yesterday, but TS Imelda decided to flood my craft room so my cards will be a bit delayed. Just wanted to let the people I am exchanging with know that mine may be late, but they will be done.



I'm so sorry to hear about your craft room, I hope all is well and no worries on the delay

hugs!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Ash for the lovely hand drawn card and goodies! I had a rotten day at work so it was wonderful to come home to something so nice ? 

I have 2 methods of displaying my cards. For the Halloween cards, I have a foam pumpkin I carved and inserted metal picks to put the cards on. It sits on my mantel (when I get it out this weekend). The rest of the year, I have a wreath I made based on a Pinterest Christmas wreath which holds the other Halloween forum card exchanges. I'll try to get some pictures because I know I'm terrible at explaining what these things look like ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd like to join in if not too late! I think I can do 10 embellished store bought cards this year if anyone is interested. Was hoping to wait until Oct 11th for the new stamps but may start mailing the week before so cards have time to arrive and be enjoyed before the big day.


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

My cards went out last Friday! Please keep me updated as they are received!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I will be mailing my cards out next week. Message me if you need me, otherwise I’m going to hold off checking this thread anymore. I want to be surprised when I get my cards. With people receiving their cards and posting pictures, it kind of loses that element of surprise for me. So I’ll catch you on other HF threads. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I got my second card from Ash yesterday. Loooong day at work so it was great to come home to. I love the ornament and stickers! The illustration is so cute!!!

Ooh, and I had some fun with the stickers. lol!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Batty Patty said:


> Got my first card from Wardward55. Thanks!!! I am loving the card and the creativity and time spent on the address. I have it displayed with the card. It's just on the fridge for now but I am planning to hang the cards on some creepy appropriate fabric or ribbon. A web would be really cool. We'll see. I'm still working on the cards. Lol! I also like the banner idea.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi is it too late to sign up for the Halloween card exchange ? This would be my 1st year. Details, please & thank you ? ?‍♀


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Hi is it too late to sign up for the Halloween card exchange ? This would be my 1st year. Details, please & thank you ? ?‍♀


Ps. Still learning to navigate this web site, how do u PM someone? Thanks


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

smustang2003 said:


> Ps. Still learning to navigate this web site, how do u PM someone? Thanks


It's called start a conversation now. Hover over the member's name/ icon and a little pop up window comes up. At the bottom is follow, ignor and start a conversation. Click the start a conversation and then message the person asking if they'd like to exchange. If they do they will send a message back with yes and their snail mail. Make sure to send them your snail mail address. 

Curiouslly I tried doing this with your name/icon but you don't seem to have a start a conversation nor can I message you through your profile. Things that make me go hummm. You might have to start converstaions before we can start one with you. 

I still have room if you want to exchange.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my 3rd card today! Thank you ash.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So far I have received cards from

Woodward55
V_leon624
Billy Bones

Thank you so much. They will proudly go on my Halloween tree

Mine should be going out the first week of October ??‍♀??‍♀?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I just sent my cards today. I hope it gets to everybody as the mail person said it would only be 2 stamps and I've never had them be only 2 stamps as my cards are always really fat. So fingers crossed! Some I added a 3rd one to as I was skeptical.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Our third card and it's not even Oct yet. Thanks AsH-1031 for the great hand drawn card and ornaments. SOOO cute.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hey guys. I am ready to go with my Halloween cards made and ready to mail out Oct 1st! As always this is one of my favorite traditions, so I can barely wait to start sending and receiving cards from fellow Halloween enthusiasts. I can send out 20 or so this year to anybody who'd like one. Just shoot me a PM.


Hi ash card exchange?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

v_leon624 said:


> I still can do a few more if you have not already send me a message so we can swap info


Hi v card exchange or full?


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I would love to do this again!

I can send out an unlimited amount of cards inside the US or abroad.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yaaa I have one from AsH too


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, I am tapped out at 30 cards. I will be mailing them Oct 1 if all goes well ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Cindy G. said:


> I would love to do this again!
> 
> I can send out an unlimited amount of cards inside the US or abroad.


Card exchange ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Hello fellow Halloween kings and queens! I know it's been a while since I've been on here, but if y'all think I'm missing the exchange, think again!
> 
> I will send anywhere with no limit!


Veecat card exchange?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

christmascandy1 said:


> i will exchange with u if u like!


Card exchange?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Card exchange?





christmascandy1 said:


> i will exchange with u if u like ,,!!


Card exchange?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes

I tried to pm you but it doesn't show for you for some reason. Click on someone’s name and see if you have a start conversation option


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> Yes
> 
> I tried to pm you but it doesn't show for you for some reason. Click on someone’s name and see if you have a start conversation option


Here's my info, not sure why you cant PM me. I'm not sure how the site really works yet lol. Hope this is where I post this?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Holly Haunter said:


> If anyone hasn’t met their limit, I would love to exchange cards! I’ll be sending later this week. Thanks!!


Card exchange?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m an old-tuner who has risen from the online dead! Count me in for 20 anywhere in the cosmos and beyond!


Card exchange?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Normally we pm each other by clicking on someone’s name then hit the start conversation button. Since this is a new platform and a bit different from the old one we are all learning-lol


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my first card of the season! Thanks so much Billy Bones for the lovely cards and the postcard. Did you make the the envelopes also or did you find them somewhere? Always loved the story of the headless horseman.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I’ll be finishing up the cards second week in October, to be mailed out the week before Halloween


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm trying to hold out for the Halloween stamps. Someone said they come out the 11th I think?


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

smustang2003 said:


> Hi v card exchange or full?


Sorry!! I am full


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

Has anyone got my cards yet?!?
Thanks!
Vanessa


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> First off 2 more cards arrived while I was away on a short weekend trip
> Thanks go out to lorizav for the card, the fortune fish and the what I hope will be very yummy salted caramel tea.
> 
> A BIG wow to Billy Bones once again your art has out done itself. From the envelope watermarks down to the homemade postcard inside for Ross Bay Cemetery. ( Hope you don't mind if I steal that idea from you , I've got more cemetery photos then I ever hope to use might have use some as post cards) We keep telling ourselves we'll get back up to BC to visit some cemeteries but have yet to make it. Back in 2014 we got a chance to visit the Boundary Bay Cemetery in Tswwanee and the Point Roberts cemetery in well Point Roberts, but while the only way to get to Point Roberts is by boat or through Canada I suppose that doesn't count as a Canadian cemetery.
> ...


I thought you would like the Ross Cemetery post card, it's considered one of B.C.'s most haunted burial grounds.


AsH-1031 said:


> Got my first card of the season! Thanks so much Billy Bones for the lovely cards and the postcard. Did you make the the envelopes also or did you find them somewhere? Always loved the story of the headless horseman.


They're blank envelopes that I then pick an image, then lighten the image and print it.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> I’ll be finishing up the cards second week in October, to be mailed out the week before Halloween


So is that a yes or no? Lolol


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in. PM me your address, if interested.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My best laid plans backfired so I will not be sending my cards until next week. Nothing like having to work on my day off ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

That damn job always getting in the way of our fun lifes. No worries , you have plenty of time. ?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

v_leon624 said:


> Has anyone got my cards yet?!?
> Thanks!
> Vanessa


I have-posted a list so far ??‍♀


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, so I got a huge response from many members for the Halloween card exchange. I'm so excited. But I really didn't keep track of how many invitations I sent out. But I've gone card shopping 3xs now lol. So I'm asking if I sent an invitation could you PLEASE reply by weeks end so I can get to the fun part of putting together the cards. Thanks in advance. Happy October! So much fun stuff to do. ??‍♀


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Been a bit delayed - need to double check my list and confirm a couple more, I'm sending out the first batch this lunch time. 
I have reiceved a couple but waiting to open them!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I mailed out my international cards yesterday, so they should reach you in time. Statesiders are next! P.S. post office says Halloween stamps available on the 11th. New design this year.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We sent our international cards on Monday so hope they all arrive safe and on time.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright, so I've sent mine out! If there are any newcomers that want to exchange still, PM me!

On a related note, some of you may be getting cards with a very non-Halloweeny stamp. Funny story, they're leftovers from my wedding last November -- so if you got one, you're now unofficially part of my big day lol, enjoy


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another card today; this one was from X-Pired. Love skulls, so it's right at home at my house. ?Thank you.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope people start getting the cards I sent.. I'm getting worried about the postage


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

nicolita3 said:


> I hope people start getting the cards I sent.. I'm getting worried about the postage


I just got it yesterday! Thank you so much. Loved the cat confetti.
I have 5 now! Im sending out my international today. Trying to wait until the 11th for the stamps for the others.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

That might have been someone else's card, mine didn't have confetti in it.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

smustang2003 said:


> Veecat card exchange?



If you'd like to exchange cards, I still have spots available....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Quick thanks to nicolita3 wow nice bookmark. I suspect your concerns were over the postage due stamp and you got them back for. Had that happen last Krampus exchange... Got to love the USPS. 

And another quick thanks to Bobbiejo. 

Ok heading out for my weekend of creepy camping see you all on Monday.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a lovely card from BobbieJo! Nice choice for a Shakespeare quote. Thank you.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I just wanted everyone to know that if i am trading cards with you, i have the cards, just need to fill them out and send them. I've just been so packed with work lately that i haven't been able to sit and get them done.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Edit: We received our first card of the season from Bobbiejo yesterday. We love it and the lil cat confetti inside too!

Just received our card from AsH-1031. The foam stickers were a huge hit and the card is awesome!

Thank you both for putting huge smiles on the kiddo!!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got my 3rd card of the season today from bobbiejo! It's so cute. I hope more people get my card soon, none have been returned to me so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

nicolita3 said:


> I hope people start getting the cards I sent.. I'm getting worried about the postage


I got my card from you today! It did arrive with postage due but my husband was home and able to take care of it (only $2.17 so no worries!). Thank you so much! It's lovely and the bookmark is such a thoughtful touch. 

FYI to everyone - if your letter/card is over 1/4 inch thick it will incur additional postage. If you aren't sure, the postal clerks have a nifty little device they use to test how thick it is (basically just a mail slot in a piece of plastic)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My cards will go out Monday. If you don’t get one from me please lmk asap


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So far I have received cards from 

Woodward55
nicolita3
v_leon624
Bobbiejo
BillyBones
AsH-1031

Thank you everyone so far.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I got my card from Bobbie Jo. Thank you!!! Loving the Scooby Doo stamp! It's fitting.


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello everyone! Happy October. I just wanted to say I have gotten a couple of cards already and they are amazing!!! You guys are the best! I’ve received a few exchange requests recently But I just accepted my last one of the season. I have reached my limit for this year, but I am planning for a much longer list next year because this is a lot of fun LOL. Happy hunting everyone and enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m planning to send out my cards tomorrow. I was trying to wait for the Halloween stamps to come out but I just can’t wait any longer. So, to those who will be getting cards from me, please pretend there is a Halloween stamp on the envelope


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 2 more cards with goodies! I love getting all these cards!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got 2 more cards with goodies! Thank you Bethene and Lori!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

nicolita3 said:


> That might have been someone else's card, mine didn't have confetti in it.


Well they were little cats. I was calling them confetti. Is that not you?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I sent all of mine out today.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Momof2! said:


> Well they were little cats. I was calling them confetti. Is that not you?


The cat confetti was me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

As of now, I've received three awesome cards and some great little gifts too! My international cards will go out by Friday and the rest will follow as I finish them up.


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello All - I sent my cards out (including international) last Thursday, so they should be arriving soon, if not already! The post office loved me... I have received 7 cards and each & every single one of them is Amazing! I love getting mail and everyday has been super exciting to go to the mailbox & see a card! The envelopes alone make me smile! And then the cards makes me jump for joy! I have them all proudly displayed hanging down some creepy black ribbon! Thanks to all who participate & I look forward to receiving more & doing this again next year!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi
My first batch went out last week you should be getting them soon- sending another lot this lunchtime - all will be delivered before Halloween!!

I have cards from the following peeps :

StinkerBell & Frog Prince : thanks for the Tea!
Lady Arsenic : love my Princess of Wands card
Hallowmas BooKitty : this card is amazing - I just love the word SPOOKY
Ash-1031 : love love this card, it is so similar to our wedding invite we had designed.... 

Nicolita3 - Bookmark is FAB!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> Ash-1031 : love love this card, it is so similar to our wedding invite we had designed....


Glad it arrived safely and that you liked my quick little ink and watercolor sketches. Hey, maybe I should start offering to design wedding invites as a side gig?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another card yesterday afternoon. This one was from LLR and included a couple of surprises. Thank you so much! I will definitely have to use the cookie cutter at some point soon. Maybe I'll make some homemade doggie treats for my little pups this year.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Spooky Spoof! I got your card. Thank you so much! i'm hoping to have all my sent out on Thursday (i'm off that day and have to send out a package anyways.) I love the Key Ring. London is a beautiful city, and England is just gorgeous!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I got my first two cards! Thank you LLR and Christmascandy! Just loved the little surprises as well


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to HalloGeekHalfrican for the cute pumpkin card and Bethane the Boozy card and stickers


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I sent my cards out today. Please if you do not get one by the 20th lmk so I can resend.

I also received cards from 
LLR
Bethene
Christmascandy1
HalloGeekHalfrican

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I recieved two more great cards! Thank you Hallogeekhalfrican, & Bethene.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just have to finish a few more & start addressing cards, then the statesiders will go out. International folks should have them, or will soon. (Glad you liked it Spookyspoof!)


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I received two cards over the weekend - thank you Bethene and HallowGeekHalfrican!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Got another one today - thank you Christmascandy1 My cat Banzai tried to steal the spiders ?


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another great card today in the mail from Spoiledbrat2910! Thank you so very much. Also I promise sometime soon I will take a picture of all my cards I've gotten and put up on display and post it on here.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I received my first card from AsH-1031 earlier last week! I love it, definitely sent me into full excitement for the best holiday, and the surprise inside was lovely! 

My cards should be going out the beginning of next week! I’m so excited for y’all to get them!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

smustang2003 said:


> Card exchange?


Sure!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Some more great cards arrived in the mail yesterday so Thanks to spoiledbrat2910 for the cute spider card. And a WOW and thanks to LLR, a card, treat sacks and cookie cutter... it was like opening a mini reaper gift.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Just finished my cards and will go out Friday once the Halloween stamps come out!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, I received my first Halloween card 2 days ago I was so happy to see the orange envelope! Then yesterday 3 more came. I haven't been able to open them yet. But so excited to do so. ( been under the weather) ? I'm going to start working on my cards tonight. Hi by can get his own dinner, lol. I just wanted to say how happy I am to be a part of this card exchange! You see I was hit by a car in may I was a pedestrian, so life has been filled with pain, doctors appointments and physical therapy. So thank you all for bringing some joy & fun back into my life! ? ?‍♀?‍♀☠?‍♀?????


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received a card today from spoiledbrat2910! Thank you-my daughter and I absolutely love it and the sweet drawings inside.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

got another card today. My garland is filling up nicely!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay Everyone, 
Im sorry I am getting a late start. I will have all cards out by Monday. All my kids came in this past weekend to Celebrate my husbands 80th Birthday. Five kids some with spouses and kids. All sleep in our two bedroom house. what a cozy weekend. and what a great surprise it was for EZ. I never knew how hard it was to keep anything from him. But I made it. of course everything was piled in my craft room with my Halloween cards on the bottom. But we are up and running now.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

nicolita3 said:


> View attachment 723081
> 
> View attachment 723086
> got another card today. My garland is filling up nicely!


Love the way you display the cards!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I think a lot of us are waiting for the Halloween stamps to come out.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Skullie said:


> Love the way you display the cards!


Thank you!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Skullie said:


> I think a lot of us are waiting for the Halloween stamps to come out.


Yes yes I am. How utterly stupid of the pist office to wait until October 11 to release them. Aren't they always hyping about send your cards out early. (Referring to Christmas) applies to all holidays one would think. Smh, hum wondering if they all ready have Christmas stamps at the post office? Rant over. Lol


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> post


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Christmas stamps released on October 11 with the Halloween stamps. Go figure?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Skullie said:


> Hay Everyone,
> Im sorry I am getting a late start. I will have all cards out by Monday. All my kids came in this past weekend to Celebrate my husbands 80th Birthday. Five kids some with spouses and kids. All sleep in our two bedroom house. what a cozy weekend. and what a great surprise it was for EZ. I never knew how hard it was to keep anything from him. But I made it. of course everything was piled in my craft room with my Halloween cards on the bottom. But we are up and running now.


Happy Birthday EZ


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

more cards more thank yous. darrellarose another wow - what a cool set of bells. Thanks so much.
Thanks also to christmascandy1 for the lovely vintage witch card.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Opened cards today, so fun! Thank yous to katherine W., Bethene, Christmas candy1 (carla), celia P. and lori & Jim R. ( thank u 4 the treat bags, so cute and fun cookie cutter!)

??????????????
??????????????


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> I just wanted to say how happy I am to be a part of this card exchange! You see I was hit by a car in may I was a pedestrian, so life has been filled with pain, doctors appointments and physical therapy. So thank you all for bringing some joy & fun back into my life! ? ?‍♀?‍♀☠?‍♀?????


Glad you found the card exchange ??




Skullie said:


> Hay Everyone,
> Im sorry I am getting a late start. I will have all cards out by Monday. All my kids came in this past weekend to Celebrate my husbands 80th Birthday.


Happy birthday to EZ ??


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

smustang2003 said:


> Yes yes I am. How utterly stupid of the pist office to wait until October 11 to release them. Aren't they always hyping about send your cards out early. (Referring to Christmas) applies to all holidays one would think. Smh, hum wondering if they all ready have Christmas stamps at the post office? Rant over. Lol


Of course they have Christmas stamps--Coca Cola Santas! The postal worker was teasing and said that Santa looked scary so maybe I might still like to buy them? Waiting until tomorrow!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

msim said:


> Of course they have Christmas stamps--Coca Cola Santas! The postal worker was teasing and said that Santa looked scary so maybe I might still like to buy them? Waiting until tomorrow!


Lol ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Melanie G. Got your ?????? card today. Ty ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Melanie G. Got your ?????? card today. Ty ?


P.S. loved the moon (eclipse) stamp too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I really hope my post office has them tomorrow. It's a small post office so there's a chance they won't but I'm still going to check on my lunch break!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I really hope my post office has them tomorrow. It's a small post office so there's a chance they won't but I'm still going to check on my lunch break!


I preordered online. Hope they come soon. ?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got another card today! I love the door hanger!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have 2 cards left if anyone is interested in exchanging. Please message me with address. Thanks!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I have 2 cards left if anyone is interested in exchanging. Please message me with address. Thanks!


Have we exchanged info? Screen name regular names, I cant keep track. Lol but yes, Valerie, send info


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Another card and another thank you to Ice Zombie, nice card and love the magnet.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Shadow Black. I got your certificate. Thank you. Thats two cards so far, i promise i will post pics when i can.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok so i have a bit of time before i have to "save" my dog from being in trouble again. 
This is from Spooky Spoof.
















This next one is from Shadow Black. Believe me when i say this, It will be framed and hung year round. LOL


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Another card and another thank you to Ice Zombie, nice card and love the magnet.


You are very welcome!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk them over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and never open on Saturday.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk tem over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk them over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and never open on Saturday.


Grrrr


Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk them over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and never open on Saturday.


? makes you wonder. Waiting for mine as well. I think I'll also go to the post office and see if I can get some more Halloween stamps and tuck them away for next year. Start a little stock pile. Sounds like a plan. Hope they can find the p.o.box in that huge post office.✉?


Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk them over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and never open on Saturday.





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Having a grrrr moment. Pre-ordered Halloween stamps to be sent to Frog's PO BOX all they had to do was walk them over to the box. Frog checked his box on his way home NO STAMPS. Of course of dinky PO closes early and never open on Saturday.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

smustang2003 said:


> Have we exchanged info? Screen name regular names, I cant keep track. Lol but yes, Valerie, send info





smustang2003 said:


> Have we exchanged info? Screen name regular names, I cant keep track. Lol but yes, Valerie, send info


No we haven't but I don't see a "start conversation" button under your name. Can you send one to me and I can reply with my info?


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I received my certificate from death rises again. Well it's official. I'm certifiable! LOL!!! I love it! Thank you Shadow Panther! My husband is glad for the recognition. Fine, put me away. I can do crafts and eat pudding. ?

I also received cards from Bethene, Hallogeekhalfrican, Lori and Jim R.(the treats will come in handy!) and Christmas Candy1 (cool spiders!). Loving the little surprises! Thanks guys!

I expect to get mine in the mail Monday. I tried to get Halloween stamps yesterday at my Post Office. Didn't have them, (shocking), they vaguely guessed they would have them next week. I'm hoping a bigger branch will have them. 

Have a great weekend everyone! I'm finally getting to decorating my yard.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys, I'm loving my cards! Every year I think, do I have time? What design should I do? Then when they start arriving, I think, I'm so glad I did this, they all make me smile! Thank you Icezombie, Shadow Panther & Dellarose!








Hilarious! I laughed out loud! Thanks Shadow Panther!








This was in there too, sooo cute!








I love this stamp!








Absolutely beautiful card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This really cool magnet was in the envelope, along with a picture of the whole family! I didn't know if it was ok to post it, I left it out just in case someone is in the witness protection program ? thank you Ice zombie!!
















This is from Dellarose, along with this great doorhanger that will be on the front door after I "show & tell" with my co-workers








Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I received 3 more cards from 

Icezombie
darrellarose
Illsium

It was nice to put a face to the name icezombie and ty for the magnet. It’ll be added to my ghost magnet I received last year. darrellarose ty for the spirit charm. I will certainly put that to use. Illsium I love bats so your card made me smile.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Have we exchanged info? Screen name regular names, I cant keep track. Lol but yes, Valerie, send info


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I have 2 cards left if anyone is interested in exchanging. Please message me with address. Thanks!


 hi spoiled brat, I am not seeing the start conversation tab either. It was here at one time. I'm not sure who to ask about it? Any ideas? Thanks in advance. Valerie


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Go to your messages. Click start new conversation and try to enter names manually and see if that helps


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> send





smustang2003 said:


> 11





smustang2003 said:


> Opened cards today, so fun! Thank yous to katherine W., Bethene, Christmas candy1 (carla), celia P. and lori & Jim R. ( thank u 4 the treat bags, so cute and fun cookie cutter!)
> 
> ??????????????
> ???????????





smustang2003 said:


> hi spoiled brat, I am not seeing the start conversation tab either. It was here at one time. I'm not sure who to ask about it? Any ideas? Thanks in advance. Valerie
> 
> Here's my email address, you could send it and I'll reply.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> send





smustang2003 said:


> 11





smustang2003 said:


> Opened cards today, so fun! Thank yous to katherine W., Bethene, Christmas candy1 (carla), celia P. and lori & Jim R. ( thank u 4 the treat bags, so cute and fun cookie cutter!)
> 
> ??????????????
> ???????????





smustang2003 said:


> hi spoiled brat, I am not seeing the start conversation tab either. It was here at one time. I'm not sure who to ask about it? Any ideas? Thanks in advance. Valerie


Hi spoiled brat , I was able to send info


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> Go to your messages. Click start new conversation and try to enter names manually and see if that helps


Thanks shadow painter, found it .


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of Halloween greetings filling up my mail box ! From near and way across the pond !
Thanks fellow Halloween peeps for the thoughtful cards and treats !
Many Halloween thanks to 
Nicolita3
LLR
Lorizav
Spookyspoof
Shadow panther
Hallogeekhalfrican
Christmascandy
Bethene
Billybones
Bobbiejo
Ice zombie
Ash-1031
My Halloween heart is full of lots of Halloween cheer from all the wonderful Halloween greetings!
Thank you each and every one of my fellow Halloween peeps


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got some more cards and goodies! 

Thank you darrellarose! Love me some Poe, especially this time of year. And the bells were amazing and are already gracing my front door. 

Thank you Shadowblack for making it official that I'm halloween crazy.

Icezombie! Love the artwork on the card and the magnet you sent me this year. 

SpookySpoof, thank you for sending me a card from across the Atlantic. Very cool info about Bray Studios, that you get to drive by the place all the time.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Got my cards in the mail with the last of the Halloween stamps our post office had. They should be coming your way soon!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received a my official certification of insanity today from Shadow Panther/Shadow Black! Thank you! My daughter thinks it’s so funny that I have Halloween fever!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lukewa said:


> Got my cards in the mail with the last of the Halloween stamps our post office had. They should be coming your way soon!!!
> View attachment 723454


I love the font on your cards. What's it called please & thank you. ?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lukewa does a fantastic job each year ?


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I have been displaying all my cards!! Love them ALL!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

My cards went in the mail on Friday! I was first in line for the new Halloween stamps. Enjoy!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope my PO has them. They are apparently not Halloween people. If they have them this year I am stocking up for nextyear


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I preordered the new Halloween stamps, should be here today .
All my cards have the jack stamps tho...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've already mailed mine out, but I ordered Halloween stamps online for next year! If I was really on top of it, I'd make next years cards now, so I'd be ready to go. Yeaaaaa, that's not gonna happen!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

smustang2003 said:


> I love the font on your cards. What's it called please & thank you. ?


Hey! It's not a specific font, they are hand lettered with brush pens.... so brush calligraphy is what I suppose you can look up.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Shadow Panther said:


> Lukewa does a fantastic job each year ?


You are too kind!!! I live for all the Halloween greetings I receive each year. Everyone is so creative with their handmade cards, small gifts, general amazingness, so I figure my lettering is the closest I can do to giving it a personal touch!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have received so many wonderful cards! I may need to come up with a 3rd way to display them!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I've already mailed mine out, but I ordered Halloween stamps online for next year! If I was really on top of it, I'd make next years cards now, so I'd be ready to go. Yeaaaaa, that's not gonna happen!


Right. We always have good intentions. And I forgot about the holiday today too. = (


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I have received so many wonderful cards! I may need to come up with a 3rd way to display them!


Love the pumpkin with the card holder pics. Did it come like that or did you add them to it? Just curious. Thanks in advance. Valerie ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

smustang2003 said:


> Love the pumpkin with the card holder pics. Did it come like that or did you add them to it? Just curious. Thanks in advance. Valerie ?


It's a Funkin that I stabbed the card holder doohickies into ? I don't remember what they're really called but I got them from Amazon (card holders maybe?)


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> It's a Funkin that I stabbed the card holder doohickies into ? I don't remember what they're really called but I got them from Amazon (card holders maybe?)


Well it's very creative of you!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I've received 3 cards so far. Thank you to Bobbie Jo-love the spooky card with cat confetti. Thank you to Billy Bones- 2 creepy cards in 1 plus the bates motel post card is super cool. Thank you to Joe & Pam for the lovely card and adorable halloween magnet.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

You guys!! I love the stamps this year! My cards are in the mail!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Had a BUSY weekend so a couple of things... Thanks for the cards we got over the weekend. 

Shadow Black - Yep hit the nail on the head we're insane.... the certs will get framed and added to the picture wall. 
Holly Haunter & Red Flayer - lovely penmanship inside and some I think homemade confetti. 
Illysium - Love the creepy creature stickers you used 

Now for our news sharing here first... On Saturday we were in the small town of Bucoda, WA. In Oct they rename the town BOO-coda and have weekends filled with all kinds of Halloween activities. Last Saturday was the hearse parade and viewing. Our first time doing this kind of thing, we went to met other hearse owners. Maybe network on where to find replacement pieces and just talk about our babies. Well we didn't know there were awards to be handed out till we got there. Luckily for us we never unloaded all the hearses decorations from last weekend's creepy camp out because I knew we'd be decorating the hearse again for the local Halloween trick or treat event. We've been slowly working on Spirit Quest (the hearse's nickname) she's come a long way, new tranny, new rag top, body work to fix HUGE rusty patches that leaked like a faucet, new front windshield, engine work ( Frog's a mechanic) but she still in need of paint, a little more electrical work and a few trim pieces. Imagine our shock when they called out car 7 as the winner best in show. That's us.... WHAT they had to be wrong there were so many newer, shinier or we thought decorated hearses there. Here's Spirit, Earl, his bride and our dark passenger Wolfy


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Had a BUSY weekend so a couple of things... Thanks for the cards we got over the weekend.
> 
> Shadow Black - Yep hit the nail on the head we're insane.... the certs will get framed and added to the picture wall.
> Holly Haunter & Red Flayer - lovely penmanship inside and some I think homemade confetti.
> ...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

We just received two more Halloween cards! I am just loving this card exchange and displaying all these awesome cards. Thank you Pumpkin215 and Halloweenier!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I love that funkin idea


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thats awesome stinkerbell


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 3 more today!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hearse looks awesome Stinkerbell


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

YESSSS our Halloween stamps have arrived so our remaining cards going out in the AM. Those are some nice looking stamps going to have to run out and get more for future card exchanges.... Rmember we have Krampus card exchange coming sooner then you think... then Vampy Valentines, Walpurgis and come summer Red White and Dead.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Had a BUSY weekend so a couple of things... Thanks for the cards we got over the weekend.
> 
> Shadow Black - Yep hit the nail on the head we're insane.... the certs will get framed and added to the picture wall.
> Holly Haunter & Red Flayer - lovely penmanship inside and some I think homemade confetti.
> ...


Congrats! I was just reading about Boo-coda while looking for haunts near Bellingham (only one I've found so far). That's so awesome that you guys put so much work into your rig and won!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got 6 more cards today! I no sooner had them all laid out on the table when Miss Piglet decided she should hold them all down for me.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lukewa said:


> Hey! It's not a specific font, they are hand lettered with brush pens.... so brush calligraphy is what I suppose you can look up.


Oh my.How beautiful. From the picture ( so small) I thought it was printed. I purchased a calligraphy set a few years ago. It's on my desk. I keep dusting it off, and telling myself someday SOON I'm going to start practicing. Have you been doing it for a long time?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - most of you should have had a card from me, I have a couple more i need to send off 
i've had some delivered, but not opened yet as busy with work and dog walking and husband etc.. I have a day off on Friday and i'm going to sit snuggled up , open them and enjoy each one!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I got another card today. Thank you Lukewa. I will post a pic when i get a chance.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys. Hope everyone's October is going well so far. I wanted to say thanks for a few more cards I received on Monday and Tuesday. It was a great way to start the week having some beautiful halloween cards arrive. 
Got cards from :
Dee14399
Pumpkin215
Lukewa
halloweeenier

Thank you again all for exchanging cards this year.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

A quick picture of the Halloween cards I have gotten so far this year...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got another card! Thank you hallowmas boo kitty!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got 6 more cards today! I no sooner had them all laid out on the table when Miss Piglet decided she should hold them all down for me.


OMG she is adorable


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I received 7 cards today ?

Thank you
DRA
Lukewa
Dee14399
Pumpkin215
d-husak
Lady Arsenic
Holly_Haunter


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More awesome Halloween greetings 
With the new Halloween stamps!! Those are awesome!
Thanks go out to
Lukewa
Dee14399
Lady arsenic
Halloweeeiner
D-husak
Pumpkin215
Thank you my fellow Halloween peeps


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Having fun working on my Halloween cards. ? ? ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ladyfrog said:


> I no sooner had them all laid out on the table when Miss Piglet decided she should hold them all down for me.


???I took a pic of my cat laying across the kitchen table last night "helping" me to address envelopes! 
That being said - all of my cards with their cool shiny stamps are currently sitting in my mailbox, waiting to be picked up and fly on their merry way to all youse guys!
I've gotten some really cool cards so far and thanks to everyone! I'm at work & they're at home so I'm not going to count on memory to thank every one individually right now ?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi I just want to say that I found a few that slid down the side of the seat in my car!!! These are going out tomorrow - fingers crossed will defo be there for Halloween


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got 6 more cards today! I no sooner had them all laid out on the table when Miss Piglet decided she should hold them all down for me.


Lol They are always wanting to help out. ?


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Finally got all of my cards sent today. I have also received cards from: HalloGeekHalFrican, christmascandy1, LLR, Woodward55. Billy Bones, nicolita3, Bethene, Shadow Panther, Spooky Spoof, Papa Legba, and Halloweiner. I will post pics soon. Just know that I absolutely love them. I look forward to checking the mail everyday.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi I just want to say that I found a few that slid down the side of the seat in my car!!! These are going out tomorrow - fingers crossed will defo be there for Halloween


I received mine yesterday and I love it!! Thank You


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hit the mother load yesterday lots of cards.... So thanks go out to

Lukewa - your penmanship is classy

deathrisesagain - Mr. Riggs our tiny 240+pound gr dane and Ms Millie my small 130 pound dane yowl A Happy Greeting back to Rocket

Lady Arsenic - Love the homemade card. 5 of wands... nothing like good old fashion play fighting. 

Pumpkin215 - Lovely night pumpkin scene

Dee 147399 - for a second we thought you and Pumpkin215 did cards together, I know you have done cards with some in the past, nahhh you both live on different side of the county not the street LOL. Thanks for the Cinderella pumpkin card and the King of Bats... mature male who is cool, self-disciplined, intelligent, honest and strong, yep that's us Mature LOL

PapaLegba - A lovely moon and lunar moth card with a candy treat... Yum


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got more cards today. I love them and the little goodies!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

adriaanz said:


> what do you think about this tshirt? _link removed_
> I plan to give this as a gift


I think we have a bot


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I recently received cards from Spooky Spoof, Lady Arsenic, Lukawa, Dee14399, Halloweeeiner. And I got two more cards yesterday from Hallowmas and Veecat. Thank you everyone!
Loving the inserts, stickers, and confetti! So far I've gotten the three of swords and the eight of bats. ? 
Mine are finally going out today. My first goal of the day.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, sorry, sorry. I haven't received any mail, turns out the idiot sorting the mail "didn't recognize the name " so they have been returning all my mail. I have gotten that sorted out. If your card is returned I do sincerely apologize. ( this is what happens when you contract out postal services to the lowest bidder )


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Sissy sending Halloween greetings!?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Finally, got the cards 8n the mail. Good thing I asked to have them weighed, a bunch were over weight. They would have all came back to me. She wasn't to happy about weighing 31 cards at 4:55 on a Friday night. But I thanked her and saved myself a hassle. Had such fun working on them. ?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

smustang2003 said:


> Sissy sending Halloween greetings!?
> View attachment 724052


So cute! I love the Halloween house


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

At Long last I sit with my spice candle and my pumpkin scones opening my Halloween cards one by one. so far Halloween is just now setting in. I will thank everyone individually for their cards. what a great time.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you AsH, love the home made card and extras


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

For the first time in many a year that I have been doing these cards I have miss one person. Man oh man I am losing it. I so very sorry. I am sending it out today. I wont tell you who it is because I am so ashamed.. Love all the cards so far. Thanks to all again.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Ladyfrog said:


> I think we have a bot


There were actually TWO spammers posting in this thread. 

Y'all can really help us out if you think something looks like spam or bots - hit that little exclamation point ! in the circle at the bottom of a post if it looks weird to you to report "hey, is this a spammer?". 

We always take time to check them out and sometimes we won't do anything, but it doesn't hurt to let us know just in case!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Frankie's Girl said:


> There were actually TWO spammers posting in this thread.
> 
> Y'all can really help us out if you think something looks like spam or bots - hit that little exclamation point ! in the circle at the bottom of a post if it looks weird to you to report "hey, is this a spammer?".
> 
> We always take time to check them out and sometimes we won't do anything, but it doesn't hurt to let us know just in case!


Thanks for the tip! I didn't know how to report posts here. I report stuff on FB all the time.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

BillyBones said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry. I haven't received any mail, turns out the idiot sorting the mail "didn't recognize the name " so they have been returning all my mail. I have gotten that sorted out. If your card is returned I do sincerely apologize. ( this is what happens when you contract out postal services to the lowest bidder )


Glad that you checked what was going on and especially glad you got the re-sent card that I mailed out.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got 3 more cards! Thank you to Veecat for your lovely sparkly card. Thanks to Hallowmas Boo Kitty for the cool pumpkins and stickers; also loved your custom return mail addy sticker. And thank you to Lady Arsenic for the nice stamped card and tarot card. 

Hope everyone is having a good time so far this October. Can't believe halloween is in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

BillyBones said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry. I haven't received any mail, turns out the idiot sorting the mail "didn't recognize the name " so they have been returning all my mail. I have gotten that sorted out. If your card is returned I do sincerely apologize. ( this is what happens when you contract out postal services to the lowest bidder )


Thanks for the warning. I've not gotten your card back so I'm hoping you got it or it's still on it's way. We sent it the first few days of Oct. I know at least one of our other overseas cards arrived a while ago.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH more cards to send thank you for. 
Ditsterz - A lovely homemade card and some great stickers 
hallowmas - a cute pumpkin trio and great idea on the use of cupcake liners for card decoration
agrimkitten - Great jokes, a pumpkin ornament I'll add to our Creepmas tree this Christmas some fun stickers and OHHHH a one million dollar bill that should get me LOTS of after Halloween stuff LOL... hope you are feeling better and no worries about any delay had it been even later or not at all We'd have understood.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

They are starting to pile up! Thank you everyone!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a few more cards this weekend. Thank you to Lady Arsenic, pumpkin215 and Hallowmas! I love the way all of my cards are looking on my wall.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The post office did an awesome job with the new stamps ?
Many more thanks go out to
Agrimmkitten
Lisa48314
Msim
Disterz
Thank you all my fellow Halloween peeps ?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 3 more cards today! I'm loving all of them!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Skullie, I got your card today. I loved it, the story for it was awesome. Can't wait to see what the next chapter will bring.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, so much to catch up on!
Thank you Papalegba!








Thank you Dee14399, love the tarot card. Great minds think alike!
















Thank you Pumpkin215! Love the leaf!








Thank you Lukewa! What a great looking Owl!















Thank you Spookyspoof! It's a classic, & I love the confetti/pirate coin!















Also great info on Bray Studios!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you to Agrimkitten, I love the ghost, and.....1 million dollars?! I'm going to Spirit right now for one of everything!






















Thank you Hallomas Bookitty! This card I'd do cute! It goes with everything in my house!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, Skullie, have you started working with Hallmark? You need to publish these things! Thank you!!




































The envelope looks like it came from Hogwarts, it's all just Awesome!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards came yesterday so more thanks going out to

msim - for the scary thoughts of Christmas to come
lisa48317*- *for now pondering where candy corn comes from
VeeCat - For the semi homemade card with lots of 3D stickers
Julianne - For the cute black cat card
Batty Patty - Them are some cool bats


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have received so many awesome cards but I have gotten way behind of thanking everyone! Thank you to these fine folks for their thoughtful and creative cards:
Papalegba
Nicolita3
Skullie
Hallowmas BooKitty
Lukewa
Bobbiejo
Woodward55
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Lisa48317
HallowGeekHalfrican
Shadow Panther
Christmascandy1
Halloweiner
Bethene
Agrimkitten
Icezombie
Dee14399
Ash-1031
Pumpkin215
I have loved each and every one of these cards!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks KMeyer! Love the ghost!















And the pumpkins!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Two more today!
Batty Patty - you're really living up to your name ? Love the bats!
Kmeyer1313- thank you for the notepad and cute bat!
I sent out my first batch of 20 cards today and will get the remaining 12 done tonight and in tomorrow's mail.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, as well as X-pired, I got yalls cards. Thank you so much. I have been having trouble with my phone and camera, so i'm not sure if i'll be able to post pics. MY parents dog chewed up the battery charger for my camera.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Lisa48317 I love this card! Thank you!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

More cards-thank you so much to those who have exchanged so far

New arrivals 
agrimkitten
lisalove
Hallowmas
X-Pired
veecat
Ditsterz
Stinkerbell ‘n Frog Prince
Maim.......you sent me 2 by mistake
Kmeyer1313
Smustang2003


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

2 more cards came yesterday

KMeyer - Thanks for the little bit of wickedness and the perfect little "log" book for one of our Geocaches. 
smustang2003 - What a great card and memories it brought. It reminded me of my mom, who like you, loved to go into the card aisle and push all the buttons on the sound active cards.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got three more cards the past couple of days. Thanks Stinkerbell and Frog Prince for the lovely cemetery card. You guys always do a great job with your photos. Thank you to MSim for the cute pumpkin and jack-o-lantern card, and last but not least thanks to Batty Patty for the very cool pumpkin, ghost, and flying bat card. You've given me an idea to maybe try on next years cards. 

Thanks again to all who participated in helping me continue my Halloween card exchange tradition. Happy Halloween!?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Since I’ve been traveling so much, the cards from my wonderful “Exchangers” have been saved so that I’ll open all this weekend! I like to open mine close to Halloween (btw... same with ones I mail out...) 
I’m so excited! Like Dracula’s victims- ?‍♂ The pile is growing! buwaahahaaa!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Smustang2003 - thank you for the lovely card and goodies! Pop rocks bring back some memories


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got 6 more cards today! I no sooner had them all laid out on the table when Miss Piglet decided she should hold them all down for me.


Hope she liked the bells. LOL


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok guys, I have been checking my tracking numbers this morning and all but a few show that they have been delivered. Since they were packages, I get nervous that they were misplaced. If we exchanged and you have not received one from me yet please let me know.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Amanda for the card & Tarot card, Thank you Katherine for the card & stickers


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

just to let you know I had a crappy cold, then flu jab last Friday (which made me feel more crap) on top of being busy at work, (work for Commonwealth War Graves Comission so busy time coming up) getting my husband a job there too (he starts in a month), our hallowedding Anniversary this weekend coming etc etc yawn yawn yawn, I’ve received some mega mega awesome cards that have totally cheered me up.
Will post pics and thanks tomorrow (Friday) hopefully the last batch I sent will get across the pond in the next week!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Good heavens I have three more cards today!! Thanks to all who have sent out thanks to me. I will be privately thanking everyone for the cards received today. I had a blast at first making the cards. But when I failed to get them out in the first week I angry with myself. I need to down size my cards again. I always get carried away. Thank you all.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Skullie said:


> Good heavens I have three more cards today!! Thanks to all who have sent out thanks to me. I will be privately thanking everyone for the cards received today. I had a blast at first making the cards. But when I failed to get them out in the first week I angry with myself. I need to down size my cards again. I always get carried away. Thank you all.


Your cards are amazing!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks BattyPatty! I love the giant bat!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Stinkerbell & Frogprince, you guys also should be working with Hallmark!















And thank you for the tea, I'll definitely try it!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> 2 more cards came yesterday
> 
> KMeyer - Thanks for the little bit of wickedness and the perfect little "log" book for one of our Geocaches.
> smustang2003 - What a great card and memories it brought. It reminded me of my mom, who like you, loved to go into the card aisle and push all the buttons on the sound active cards.


Glad you liked the card stinkerbell. Nice memory of your mom. ?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince,
I got your card yesterday-thank you! Not only is the card amazing, but the tea...I can’t wait to try it as I’ve never seen those flavors before!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 3 more today! I love them!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More Halloween greetings
Thanks go out to
X-pired
Kmeyer
Smustang2003
Stinkerbell &frog prince
Tropical jewel
Skullie & ez zettle
Halloweenspoopy
Lady frog
Thank you all my fellow Halloween peeps


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Three more cards today! Thank you Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, I love your beautiful graveyard pics and cannot wait to try the tea! Kmeyer I love the card, pumpkin and notepad. Frenchgirl, I love the handmade card, gummies and the extra goodies. I’m going to paint the coffin before I put it together


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Two more cards yesterday (we were out of town so I just got them). Thank you CindyG and A Little bit Scary!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Tropical Jewel!















I love the burlap, what an original idea! The picture is creepy!
Thank you Smustang,















Black cats & pop rocks, the stuff of my childhood!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Brigid cat has stolen my latest cards!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you X-Pired! I got your card today!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got home from another Halloween weekend away. Checked out the Davis Graveyard. The new church front looks well like a church but I miss the old one with all the mud monster reapers. But they have some great stones and horse drawn hearse. Visited a former pro haunter we've not visited since he moved away and then came back. SO much fun watching him work the front line of the Haunt he's currently working for. The did a haunted bus tour of Oregon City afterwards off to a friend who's a home haunter to see she learned a lot from a Davis Graveyard class she took over the summer... she now has some great stones in her yard. Before heading home did a headless horseman train ride in Yacolt, WA. 

Got home to a more cards to open. SO without further ado... thanks go out to

TropicalJewel- for a lovely vintage photo enhanced card
A little bit scary - For a cute spooky ghosty card
Ladyfrog - for the lovely handmade card
Rosedale Manor - the creative handmade card... and the equally creative envelope.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I have gotten so many amazing cards and goodies. My cards went out at the end of last week. I know, late but life has been really crazy. Hopefully everyone gets them in time.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Pumpkin215 said:


> Brigid cat has stolen my latest cards!
> View attachment 725138


Glad to know I'm not the only one whose cat helps with the cards ? Brigid is lovely!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got 3 more cards today! 

Thank you Tropical Jewel and Shadow Soldier for the lovely handmade card made using a vintage photograph image; I always love those types of photos. 

Big thanks also to hostesswiththemostess for the colorful tree with fall leaves and ghost card. 

And last but not least thank you Lady Frog for a classic orange and black card and cute felt witch hat and bat.

Hope you all are enjoying the last few days of the month and not just running around stressed out.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I received 5 more cards. Thank you to Shadow Black for my official certificate of insanity. Its so true. Thank you to Hallomas Bookitty for the classic trick or treat card with black cats. Thank you to smustang2003 the spooky cat card with pop rocks. I love all the bat & ghost confetti inside. Thank you to spookyspoof for the classic mummy card with spider & confetti. Thats cool that you pass by bray studios. Love The Rocky Horror Picture Show. And thank you to Stinkerbell & Frog Prince for the cool cemetery card & tea. Love the spooky hands coming up from the graves.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Well - my cards go out today and since I wait until Halloween to open the ones I’ve received, I have been enjoying all your pics and treats!! I can’t wait!! Boo!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got more cards yesterday.... Thanks go out to
SpookySpoof - for a well decorated envelope, the monster movie postcard and add treats inside
Cindy G. - For the spider enhanced card
frenchgirl -for the boo-tiful haunted mansion card and yes we think I felt that ghost hug


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you Ladyfrog for the awesome handmade card and little bats! Also, CindyG I love the card and spiders!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi fellow Halloweeners,
I just wanted to say thank you to all who I exchanged cards with. It was so much fun. The cards I received were awesome. The hand made ones were my favorite not taking anything away from those of us who bought cards myself included. I was actually excited to get the mail every day. Seeing those orange cards would bring a smile to my face. Soooooo much better than the ones I get from Bill ! So again thank you one and all for the cards it really helped to have a happier halloween. TOMORROW'S THE BIG DAY! SCARE SOMEONE! OR A LITTLE TRICK IF THEY'RE TOO OLD, LOL. I'm gonna rework my china cabinet and add some goodies I picked up this season. In the evenings I'm gonna marathon watch old campy Halloween movies. Carve my pumpkins, bake the seeds and maybe I'll have a bloody mary or 2. Enjoy the day and especially the night!! Whatever makes YOU happy. With much love & appreciation, Valerie ???
?????????????????????????????


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a couple more!
















Thanks Cindy! My cats love the spiders!







thanks Frenchgirl! I love spooky houses like that!


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey everyone! Happy Halloween to you all. I wanted to quickly say that I apologize I did not get my cards out when I thought I did. Long story short, we have had some family issues going on and I forgot to give them to my husband to mail and only noticed today. Please forgive me for the cards being late. I was literally in tears. I am trying to look at it in a positive light and say I am just extending the Halloween fanfare a little longer. I hope you all can forgive me they are on their way I promise. You have all been extremely creative and it has been a delight to be a part of this. I will definitely do it next year. I will definitely get them out early, and I definitely have some fantastic ideas for what I want to do next year to make it even more fun. I have to say you are an amazing group of people and it’s nice to have found people to share the Halloween spirit with that I love so much. Happy hunting and enjoy your time!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

moongirl1973 said:


> Hey everyone! Happy Halloween to you all. I wanted to quickly say that I apologize I did not get my cards out when I thought I did. Long story short, we have had some family issues going on and I forgot to give them to my husband to mail and only noticed today. Please forgive me for the cards being late. I was literally in tears. I am trying to look at it in a positive light and say I am just extending the Halloween fanfare a little longer. I hope you all can forgive me they are on their way I promise. You have all been extremely creative and it has been a delight to be a part of this. I will definitely do it next year. I will definitely get them out early, and I definitely have some fantastic ideas for what I want to do next year to make it even more fun. I have to say you are an amazing group of people and it’s nice to have found people to share the Halloween spirit with that I love so much. Happy hunting and enjoy your time!


No worries! I hope everything is ok with you and your family. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

My cards went out on Monday, I apologize for the delay in sending them out 

I hope they start arriving soon!!!

Thank You for all the amazing cards!!!! You all are the best! 

Have an amazing day today!!!!! Happy Halloween!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy Halloween everyone - its a beautiful sunny autumnal day here in the UK - Really wished I had booked it off work to go for dog walks around cemeteries lol
thank you allllll soooooooo much for the cards and little gifts, its been brilliant and I have loved each and every one! Hope everyone got my cards, please let me know if you didn't ( as i mentioned some got lost in the car!!)

We also celebrated our 3rd Wedding Anniversary - heres how I display my cards - again thank you soooo much, Skullies one was AMAZING and too heavy to tack to the door!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been meaning to thank those I haven't acknowledged yet and realized today's the day I'd better get to it. I don't have the time to go through them all today though so I just want to thank everyone for sending these beautiful cards. It's been so great getting to open fun mail this month! Thanks for the little surprises inside. I enjoyed every card. Thanks again, I am already looking forward to doing this again next year! 

Happy Halloween everyone!!! ? 

No worries, Moongirl, on getting the cards out later than you wanted. I get it. I hope all is well with you and yours. I appreciate extending the season a bit.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you for the awesome card Spookybella977!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got 2 more!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I did not get a chance to thank everyone individually, so just wanted to say a huge thank you and Happy Halloween to everyone we participated with this year. The cards were absolutely wonderful and such a thrill to open every day. I just checked the mail and there are a couple more sitting in there. Saving them to open tonight. We are in Massachusetts and it’s a nice windy and rainy Halloween day. Leaves blowing all around, I’ve got candles going and spooky movies playing in the background. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve received 22 of 23 Halloween cards. Not bad. That one person who decided not to participate is getting coal in their Christmas stocking this year. Thanks to those who exchanged cards with me! ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

icezombie said:


> I did not get a chance to thank everyone individually, so just wanted to say a huge thank you and Happy Halloween to everyone we participated with this year. The cards were absolutely wonderful and such a thrill to open every day. I just checked the mail and there are a couple more sitting in there. Saving them to open tonight. We are in Massachusetts and it’s a nice windy and rainy Halloween day. Leaves blowing all around, I’ve got candles going and spooky movies playing in the background. Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 725544



Love 8t Batty Patty



icezombie said:


> I did not get a chance to thank everyone individually, so just wanted to say a huge thank you and Happy Halloween to everyone we participated with this year. The cards were absolutely wonderful and such a thrill to open every day. I just checked the mail and there are a couple more sitting in there. Saving them to open tonight. We are in Massachusetts and it’s a nice windy and rainy Halloween day. Leaves blowing all around, I’ve got candles going and spooky movies playing in the background. Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> View attachment 725544


Love how it looks ?


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got this one on Halloween Day! Thank you momof2! Made my day.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My cards are on the way! Not sure they made the cut-off time at the PO yesterday, but should be In transit. My daughter has missed a lot of school this month but enjoyed opening the cards when she got off the bus. Thank you all so much!

I'm ready for 2019 to be over! May 2020 be better.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moongirl1973 said:


> Hey everyone! Happy Halloween to you all. I wanted to quickly say that I apologize I did not get my cards out when I thought I did. Long story short, we have had some family issues going on and I forgot to give them to my husband to mail and only noticed today. Please forgive me for the cards being late. I was literally in tears. I am trying to look at it in a positive light and say I am just extending the Halloween fanfare a little longer. I hope you all can forgive me they are on their way I promise. You have all been extremely creative and it has been a delight to be a part of this. I will definitely do it next year. I will definitely get them out early, and I definitely have some fantastic ideas for what I want to do next year to make it even more fun. I have to say you are an amazing group of people and it’s nice to have found people to share the Halloween spirit with that I love so much. Happy hunting and enjoy your time!


You are not alone. I had to do a last minute card run as my homemade cards ended up covered in sick kid vomit.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

So happy to see my cards are arriving!!! Again I apologize for the tardiness ? 

checked my PO Box today and was so happy to find more cards!! Even if Halloween has passed they brightened up my day!! I would be happy to receive Halloween cards year round lol

I hope you all had an amazing Halloween!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

If it weren’t for the card exchange, I would have had NO mail!! Seems everything is electronic these days.... Every one of the fun and beautiful cards that came to me are simply, delightfully spooky!! I’m so appreciate the time spent and creativity shared by each card! 
Thank you to all my Xchangers!
And now that I have your addresses... beware! Buwaaaa ha haaaaa!! BOO! ??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards so more thank yous... 

Spookybella977 - For the cute handmade wanna play card 
Momof2! - for the vintage looking card
X-Pired - For the homemade card that reminders me of a show ticket.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More Halloween greetings,
thanks go to 
momof2
spookybella 
battypatty
darrellarose
hostesswiththemostess
thank you all my Halloween peeps


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Merry hallowe’en ?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Got my last card. Thank you to spookybella977 for the Chucky card. Its so cute. ?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Spookybella, of course we're friends! How you had a great halloween!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

2 more cards so two more thanks yous to hand out

Hostesswiththemostess - for the lovely handmade fall leaves and pumpkin card
HallowSusieBoo - for the nice card and good Halloween wishes.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still waiting on 5 cards... 2 of them have posted life got in the way, it happens. I suspect one might be a little lost getting here. As for the 2 remaining... since I've not seen anyone post they got cards yet from either I'm hoping they are just late mailing them. 

In the mean time watch this space for the Krampus/ Christmas Card Exchange thread.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the wonderful cards! I haven't been to this thread in a while but I do appreciate everyone pf them!! I need to get pictures of them!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

This is how I displayed all my cards. Thanks again for all who exchanged cards. I sent out 30 cards and got almost that back not sure if they were lost or ... anyway it was so much fun. Now the sad part, taking them down. ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I got another card today. Thanks to the Mealey Family and the gift of tea.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More Halloween greetings 
moongirl
hallowsusieboo
cindy g
thanks go out to all the Halloween peeps


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Billy bones I got your card back , please message me


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hostesswiththemostess! This is so cute!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the cards! My little one was super excited to check the mailbox over the past few weeks. We received wonderful cards/goodies from:
LLR
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
BobbieJo
AsH-1031
Holly Haunter
Illysium
HalloGeekHalfrican
Spookybella977
smustang2003
kmeyer1313

EDIT: Our last 2 cards arrived today! Thank you to:
Cindy G (loved the spiders)
Hostesswiththemostest

Thanks again. You are all wonderful! Hope you had a Happy Halloween ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

SpookySpoof said:


> just to let you know I had a crappy cold, then flu jab last Friday (which made me feel more crap) on top of being busy at work, (work for Commonwealth War Graves Comission so busy time coming up) getting my husband a job there too (he starts in a month), our hallowedding Anniversary this weekend coming etc etc yawn yawn yawn, I’ve received some mega mega awesome cards that have totally cheered me up.
> Will post pics and thanks tomorrow (Friday) hopefully the last batch I sent will get across the pond in the next week!


Just wanted you to know that I never received your card. It must have been lost in the mail. ?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Received all but 2 cards this year. THANK YOU to those who sent cards


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you for all the very fun and creative cards and the goodies within. It really made my Halloween!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

2 more cards arrived so 2 more thank yous
moongirl1973 - To answer your question yep up to my eyeballs in Halloween Even now
lizzyborden - I know you'd never forget us on Halloween... thanks for the tea.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Just wanted you to know that I never received your card. It must have been lost in the mail. ?


I got your card in todays mail! Yea all cards received. That's a long way to travel. Thank you for the so cool post card, I love it. Thank you again


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> I got your card in todays mail! Yea all cards received. That's a long way to travel. Thank you for the so cool post card, I love it. Thank you again


Ps. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

More Halloween greetings 
thanks go out to 
Vanessa way across the pond from France 
lizzieborden
thank you all so much ?


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I’ve received a few more cards! Thank you to Moongirl, Mealey Family, and Skullie, EZ, & Zettles! Love the cards!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your awesome cards -- I look forward to them every year!!! Happy (post)Halloween, as always ?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone - just to let you know I had two returns  
Storm Black and Skullie Ez...... I will try and send again this week - really sorry about that!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea I had one come back, I've resent it and 3 that never arrived.... one I have heard from the sender who told me they got it back... a lot of returns this season.... gremlins in the mail I guess.


----------

